
WhatsApp has a new option that can make annoying group chats more bearable - ax00x
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/2/17524708/whatsapp-group-chat-admin-only-send-messages
======
bambamboom
Why does verge get a pass on clickbaits headlines? They're the worst
"respected" offender

